# Sportsman Headlights?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alright guys/gals... I'm turning to the interweb for info.

I guess after posting this I'll go goolge it and see if I can find a youtube on the subject and if I do I'll share it here.

However I wanted to give first dibs to the braintrust (if any of you are still out there reading this).

On low beam, the two lights in the bumper are on. Switch to high beam, and they turn off and the Pod light turns on.
Seems to me it would be best if the lower lights stayed on when you switch to high, when the Pod comes on.

So is there a way to make this happen? My first though is that fining the hot lead to the light in the pod, and running a jumper from that
to the lower lights would keep them on when switching to high but, past experience tells me it probably isn't that easy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Found several actually, this being the best one so far. https://youtu.be/-JWMrVu6OB0






Seems like I was pretty close to being right.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah...looks simple enough. Stupid that you would have to do that..but oh well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Apparently it's set from the factory on the 800's to work that way, but not the 570's... 

Looks like all you need is a jumper wire between the two (green & yellow).


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Apparently it's set from the factory on the 800's to work that way, but not the 570's...
> 
> Looks like all you need is a jumper wire between the two (green & yellow).


Yeah...looks like it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, this worked and it didnt work, as I suspected... you can't just tie to the 2 together and they work like the video shows...

Tieing them together with a jumper makes both lights work all the time on both settings... which is what I figured it would do.

But that's fine for me... I don't ride at night much anyway... So I just tied them together and now all 3 lights are on no matter
if you put it in low beam or high beam.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Well, this worked and it didnt work, as I suspected... you can't just tie to the 2 together and they work like the video shows...
> 
> Tieing them together with a jumper makes both lights work all the time on both settings... which is what I figured it would do.
> 
> ...



That's funny you should say that Jon. I spend the money and time installing light bars front and back on my Z and NOT ONCE have I ever used either one. By dusk we are always back at camps for the evening and never go out at night. They are just for looks I guess. Although I think I am going to install an S&B particle separator on back and will probably remove the rear light bar.


----------

